# Need some help overclocking Phenom II 1055T



## El_Mayo (Apr 26, 2012)

CPU: AMD Phenom II 1055T X6 (95W)
M/B: GA-890GPA-UD3H
RAM: 2X4GB Samsung Green
Video: Radeon 5770
PSU: Corsair TX 650
Cooling: Alpenfohn Nordwand

I bought some new RAM and I've started overclocking. (Turns out my old RAM was shit and kept bottling it) Atm I'm at 3.2Ghz, with auto settings. If I were to aim for 3.6-4GHZ what kind of settings would I requiring
Atm I'm under the impression that the  HT and NB link should be the same number, and between 1800 and 2200


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 28, 2012)

IIRC, raising HT offers minimal performance gains and isn't worth the stress. NB should be around 2400-2600MHZ for best performance depending on your clocks. Click the link below for a chart that tells you what your NB should be at respective to your achieved clock speed.

http://www.overclockers.com/the-importance-of-northbridge-overclocking-with-the-phenom-ii/

Apparently overdoing the NB hinders performance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

your Multiplier locked


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 28, 2012)

I thought the "T" chips were unlocked?


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh right, apparently there's minimal different between 1333MHz and 1600MHz for AMD, so keep the RAM at 1333 and work on tightening the CAS latency. 1333/C7 or C8 might be better than 1600MHz/C9. Benchmark your system between the 2 and see which numbers are higher.



AthlonX2 said:


> I thought the "T" chips were unlocked?



T stands for Thuban (I think) and doesn't mean anything else.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> IIRC, raising HT offers minimal performance gains and isn't worth the stress. NB should be around 2400-2600MHZ for best performance depending on your clocks. Click the link below for a chart that tells you what your NB should be at respective to your achieved clock speed.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/the-importance-of-northbridge-overclocking-with-the-phenom-ii/
> 
> Apparently overdoing the NB hinders performance.



if the overclock is unstable yes the NB hinders on any machine

Ram depends on Clock Speed, Voltage, Timings.

You need a balance of all of them


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine will do 272x14 1.45V with mem dropped down to 667


----------



## Steevo (Apr 28, 2012)

Drop your NB, CPU Multi,  and memory speeds and start cranking up the HT clock with your chip set at wherever your target voltage/heat dissipation is or will allow. 

Start with 10Mhz jumps until it no longer boots, or runs stable, then drop back and go up n e at a time, usually a few passes of Super PI 32M will show instability (run on all cores), or Intel Burn in test, or whatever CPU test you prefer. 


Write that number down. (For exampel HT Max = 245 Mhz)

Now drop it back to stock. 

Now start increasing your NB speed, as was mentioned in the article increase your NB voltage to 1.25 or so and start turning it up one multi at a time until your system hangs or fails to pass a Super PI.


Write that down in Mhz.


Drop it back to stock and leave your CPU underclocked using the multiplier. 

Set your memory voltage to its rated max.
Set your timings manually, I have found using Aida to read the EPP timings and voltage and starting there is a good idea for that base speed.
Start increasing your HT again until it no longer boots/or passes testing, using the simple pass in windows as well as whatever your preferred test suite may be.

Write that/those numbers down.


Apply the CPU multiplier that gets you within the nearest multiplier range for the NB speed to match up. 


Example. 

CPU 3700 Mhz
Multi 16.5
HT 225
Memory 3:8 (1200Mhz)
NB 2250

By matching up to the closest multipliers, then using HT to finish tuning a system to achieve the maximum speed on NB, Memory, and CPU with the timings we have we are able to extract the best performance.

If you are at the bleeding edge of where you wanted to end up try a tenth or two more voltage, if it doesn't help or if you get runaway temps you are past what I consider optimal stability point.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just change it to 3.64 with no voltage adjustment ( give or take 20 mhz)


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 29, 2012)

Steevo said:


> Drop your NB, CPU Multi,  and memory speeds and start cranking up the HT clock with your chip set at wherever your target voltage/heat dissipation is or will allow.
> 
> Start with 10Mhz jumps until it no longer boots, or runs stable, then drop back and go up n e at a time, usually a few passes of Super PI 32M will show instability (run on all cores), or Intel Burn in test, or whatever CPU test you prefer.
> 
> ...


I'll start over tomorrow using this method. Turns out memtest is shit. I passed woth 280 % coveage and still failed Prime95 blend


pantherx12 said:


> Just change it to 3.64 with no voltage adjustment ( give or take 20 mhz)



You're saying jump to 3.64ghz without adjusting any other settings?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 29, 2012)

Doesn't the "t" stand for turbo core? As in under certain instances 3 cores get raised to 3.3 ghz.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161605


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Doesn't the "t" stand for turbo core? As in under certain instances 3 cores get raised to 3.3 ghz.



http://www.techpowerup.com/118242/AMD_Phenom_II_X4_T_Series_Detailed.html


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 29, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161605



Finding the FSB max now, I'm up to 265. As long as the limit = no longer windows bootable
is it okay if something are slightly UNDERclocked? i.e. NB at 1860 for example

edit: okay. so I was able to boot windows with 300 FSB, which can't be right (?)
But it did crash just before I could make it to finish the post I WAS writing.. I'm on 290 FSB right now, seems a bit high doesn't it?

11:05: On 290 now, but 1 worked crashed on prime95 blend after 18 minutes.

Should I work down until I can get a stable prime95 8+ hours run or....


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 29, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Finding the FSB max now, I'm up to 265. As long as the limit = no longer windows bootable
> is it okay if something are slightly UNDERclocked? i.e. NB at 1860 for example
> 
> edit: okay. so I was able to boot windows with 300 FSB, which can't be right (?)
> ...



You might need to increase the CPU's voltage a bit. If your motherboard has any features to stablise the voltage I suggest you use it too.

Try the range between 1.5v - 1.55v  

Also remember FSB increases also overclocks the memory bus too, so make sure your memory is stable running at the new speeds too. 



eidairaman1 said:


> your Multiplier locked



Fortunately, these chips still overclock to about the same region as the unlocked verison. Just requires a better board and more skill.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 30, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> You might need to increase the CPU's voltage a bit. If your motherboard has any features to stablise the voltage I suggest you use it too.
> 
> Try the range between 1.5v - 1.55v
> 
> ...



Up frrom 1.18V to 1.5? really? 
Alrighty then, so the fact i can still boot windows with a 300 FSB is... okay?


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 30, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Up frrom 1.18V to 1.5? really?
> 
> 
> Alrighty then, so the fact i can still boot windows with a 300 FSB is... okay?




Your CPU isn't running at 1.18v, that is cool & quiet and other features lowering the voltage when the CPU is relatively untaxed. It's probably running closer to 1.4v when its clocked high and in heavy usage.

Obviously you don't just bump the voltage straight to 1.5v. You move up in 0.10 increments and test for a few hours at every stage. You are trying to find the lowest voltage which gives a stable result.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2012)

did you disable cool and quiet?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2012)

and you are supposed to go from lower to higher not start at highest.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> Your CPU isn't running at 1.18v, that is cool & quiet and other features lowering the voltage when the CPU is relatively untaxed. It's probably running closer to 1.4v when its clocked high and in heavy usage.
> 
> Obviously you don't just bump the voltage straight to 1.5v. You move up in 0.10 increments and test for a few hours at every stage. You are trying to find the lowest voltage which gives a stable result.



My Phenom II 940 ran at 1.35v stock iirc, I suspect most other Deneb chips are the same. 1.5v on my CPU ran pretty toastly at full load, so be careful with that. (I was using a Thermaltake Frio with a push-pull setup with two 150CFM fans. Let me tell you it gets very toasty at 1.5v+.


----------



## Dent1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> My Phenom II 940 ran at 1.35v stock iirc, I suspect most other Deneb chips are the same. 1.5v on my CPU ran pretty toastly at full load, so be careful with that. (I was using a Thermaltake Frio with a push-pull setup with two 150CFM fans. Let me tell you it gets very toasty at 1.5v+.



My Athlon II X 640 can upto 3.1 GHz at stock voltage. 3.5GHz needs 1.45v.  I've pushed  1.5 - 1.55v through for 3.7 GHz no problem but isnt worth the extra voltage and heat for 200Mhz more.

It varies chip to chip, the key is to start low and build the voltage up slowly.



de.das.dude said:


> did you disable cool and quiet?



I actually overclock with Cool & Quiet on. Never made a difference. But for troubleshooting purposes I agree, turn C&Q off. When the rig is 100% rock solid stable, then enable it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2012)

yes CnQ sometimes pseudo-increases stability


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I actually overclock with Cool & Quiet on. Never made a difference. But for troubleshooting purposes I agree, turn C&Q off. When the rig is 100% rock solid stable, then enable it.



I did as well. It keeps idle temps and power usage down even in a high overclock. There is no reason to eat more power when your rig is idling, even if your overclocked and a good 24/7 overclock should be able to handle C&Q lower power states.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 30, 2012)

CnQ gets automatically disabled after you cross a fixed core voltage. for my board it is 1.4V
if i go higher, CnQ no workey


----------



## suraswami (Apr 30, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Finding the FSB max now, I'm up to 265. As long as the limit = no longer windows bootable
> is it okay if something are slightly UNDERclocked? i.e. NB at 1860 for example
> 
> edit: okay. so I was able to boot windows with 300 FSB, which can't be right (?)
> ...



I would say 260 should be your max safe 24/7 safe HTT speed.  Beyond that usually is headache, though I have run few setups more than 260 HTT.

When testing for stability test for S3 wake up mode too.  If it doesn't wake up properly the setup is not 100% stable.  I use S3 sleep mode when the machine is not in use.

My board is similar to your board just one generation older (790GP).  Most stable 24/7 HTT on my board is around 260.  But with my MSI 790FX board I can easily do 300 HTT 24/7 stable.

I have a 1045T and running it @ 3.2 Ghz with my Gigabyte 790GP board (with 1.23v on CPU and NB freq @ 2300).  It consumes less energy than my previous unlocked PII 555.  Right now all I play is BF3 and that speed is plenty.  I plan to add another 6870 later.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> CnQ gets automatically disabled after you cross a fixed core voltage. for my board it is 1.4V
> if i go higher, CnQ no workey



That is dependent on the implementation on your motherboard. My Asus M4N72-E didn't. Also do you have C&Q drivers installed and do you watch CPU-Z when you're idling (make sure you have power options set to balanced, Windows has a part in managing C&Q as it is a lot like Intel's Speedstep.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That is dependent on the implementation on your motherboard. My Asus M4N72-E didn't. Also do you have C&Q drivers installed and do you watch CPU-Z when you're idling (make sure you have power options set to balanced, Windows has a part in managing C&Q as it is a lot like Intel's Speedstep.



CNQ drivers? Didnt know they existed, are those in the AMD 4 in one driver pack?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 30, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> CNQ drivers? Didnt know they existed, are those in the AMD 4 in one driver pack?



I can't find anything for Vista or 7, maybe it is built into Windows now. There used to be a C&Q driver.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 30, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I can't find anything for Vista or 7, maybe it is built into Windows now. There used to be a C&Q driver.



CnQ drivers are built into Windows now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 30, 2012)

Keep Pushing It!


----------



## potanda (Apr 30, 2012)

Heres a picture of when i had that cpu Hope it helps
Pic one http://imgur.com/1J2TG
Pic twohttp://imgur.com/NbvkU


----------



## El_Mayo (May 1, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> did you disable cool and quiet?


Yeah I have, and the turbo core thing


de.das.dude said:


> and you are supposed to go from lower to higher not start at highest.


I did, went up in tens up to 260 then in 5s up to 300 FSB, yet it still booted. I'm on 290 now and it hasn't blue screened in 3 days  of normal use


suraswami said:


> I would say 260 should be your max safe 24/7 safe HTT speed.  Beyond that usually is headache, though I have run few setups more than 260 HTT.
> 
> When testing for stability test for S3 wake up mode too.  If it doesn't wake up properly the setup is not 100% stable.  I use S3 sleep mode when the machine is not in use.
> 
> ...



I'll be sure to put it into sleep mode and test it. I use sleep mode all the time anyway
I'll start overclocking again when i get in today, using 260 as a max


----------



## El_Mayo (May 1, 2012)

My current settings










CPU VCore's coming up as 1.33 in HWmonitor, with C&C disabled

went up to 61 degrees on 1.33V on a large in place fft prime95 run in 6 minutes, not liking that


----------



## El_Mayo (May 2, 2012)

Okay so I can run Prime95 and SuperPi simultaneously for over an hour, yet I crash using Facebook...
weird
even with the NB voltage increased


----------



## Dent1 (May 2, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Okay so I can run Prime95 and SuperPi simultaneously for over an hour, yet I crash using Facebook...
> weird
> even with the NB voltage increased



If you can do both Prime and multi-task it means your Prime isnt stressing the CPU enough and the setting is too weak. I dont recommend using blend or any of the prefixed settings. Use a custom setting to fill up the entire CPU cache and memory. You wont be able to do anything because your CPU will sit at near 100% which is a better stress test.



Steevo said:


> No it means the voltage is dropping too low during transitions between multipliers and load. Add .05 and see if it still happen.



That is a solution.


----------



## Steevo (May 2, 2012)

No it means the voltage is dropping too low during transitions between multipliers and load. Add .05 and see if it still happen.

Bump your NB and HT up and see if you get better responsiveness. TheL3 cache is driven at NB clock. So a low NB and high clock can still give mediocre performance, and those chips should do around 2.6 easily.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 3, 2012)

Steevo said:


> No it means the voltage is dropping too low during transitions between multipliers and load. Add .05 and see if it still happen.
> 
> Bump your NB and HT up and see if you get better responsiveness. TheL3 cache is driven at NB clock. So a low NB and high clock can still give mediocre performance, and those chips should do around 2.6 easily.



I added .05 to the CPU voltage
Cool and quiet is currently disabled, but that doesn't mean I'll always be running at 3.22ghz does it? Won't that use more power?
EDIT: I forgot to turn OFF AMD Turbo Core. Maybe when it boosted up to 3.8Ghz it didn't get enough voltage and died




Dent1 said:


> If you can do both Prime and multi-task it means your Prime isnt stressing the CPU enough and the setting is too weak. I dont recommend using blend or any of the prefixed settings. Use a custom setting to fill up the entire CPU cache and memory. You wont be able to do anything because your CPU will sit at near 100% which is a better stress test.



Edit: I think I MIGHT be stable now, running this overnight:





Currently on 1.2V on the CPU (forgot to mention I have the 95W version. Oops)
 all other voltages on default
Reduced the HT to 2160 and NB at 2400


----------



## Artas1984 (May 4, 2012)

I had a Gigabyte 890GX before, i did a stable 4000 MHz on my Phenom II X4 955 BE with NB being at 2600 MHz. Ran prime 95 for over 24 hours. Can not remember vcore - might have been 1,475.
All i am saying that this mobo is a good overclocker and you should aim for 3800 MHz.


----------



## Steevo (May 4, 2012)

I have hit 3.7 and 4.2 turbo at stock volts on my rig, since it is more of a "it fits" cpumatchup than a fully supported I can't tweak itany further.  1.2vcore is less than stock i believe, you could easily run 1.45 actual if your cooling supports it and turn off turbo speeds.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 4, 2012)

I'm having trouble making the jump from 240 to 250 FSB (3.36ghz to 3.5ghz)
I've tried increasing the HT, NB, HT and NB voltages, and CPU voltage up to 1.225V, but I can't get it to work!
edit: last settings I tried below:
Also I've disabled turbo core, but a post above implies that it can still work well even when you've overclocked?








I'm trying to get to a 25% overclock before doing my first 24 hour stability test


----------



## Steevo (May 5, 2012)

Add .1 volts to your core and see what that brings, leave everything else alone.


----------



## suraswami (May 5, 2012)

Lower your HT link frequency.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Lower your HT link frequency.



HT dont do too much honestly, leaving at factory works


----------



## suraswami (May 5, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> HT dont do too much honestly, leaving at factory works



That is why I said lower the HT link frequency and increase the HT clock.

To find max HTT that board does, lower the HT link frequency, NB multi, cpu multi to 5x and memory divider to lowest.  Relax the memory timings.  Keep increasing the HTT frequency until you find the max that board is able to boot and perform few tasks in windows.

Based on that frequency you can slowly work on other settings to get the max.

My guess is 250 to 260 HTT absolute stable freq (though u might be able to do 300 with all other settings to lowest).


----------



## El_Mayo (May 6, 2012)

suraswami said:


> That is why I said lower the HT link frequency and increase the HT clock.
> 
> To find max HTT that board does, lower the HT link frequency, NB multi, cpu multi to 5x and memory divider to lowest.  Relax the memory timings.  Keep increasing the HTT frequency until you find the max that board is able to boot and perform few tasks in windows.
> 
> ...


I tried that earlier and went all the way up to 300 and it still booted windows. It crashed after a bit, so I went down to 295 (same thing happened) then 290.



Steevo said:


> Add .1 volts to your core and see what that brings, leave everything else alone.



I added .025, still unstable as hell
Went down to the 240 FSB that I thought was stable and that failed a Prime Small FFT test in 5 seconds. I can't play Battlefield 3 for shit on it either. Crashes in like 10 seconds. 
WHY IS STABILITY IMPOSSIBLE?


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2012)

With bus speeds that high you might need to be bumping your PLL voltage. Some AMD motherboards call it something else and I'm pulling a blank.

Right now, what kind of settings do you have for your overclock:

FSB, Multiplier, NB speed, HTT speed, and all the voltages you have access to for the CPU. Also how fast is your memory running and what is it rated for? Frequency and timings.


----------



## suraswami (May 6, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I tried that earlier and went all the way up to 300 and it still booted windows. It crashed after a bit, so I went down to 295 (same thing happened) then 290.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It might be an issue with memory.  If you have not tried setting timings manually try and see if that solves or try some other memory brand if any lying around.

My gigabyte board absolutely hates Crucial Ballistix ram.  I was like you scratching my head, Prime 95 will be fine, games will be fine even sleep will work fine but random BSOD for no reason, even opening just a notepad lol.  Then swapped the ballistix for regular crucial ram and been running like a champ for so long now.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 6, 2012)

suraswami said:


> It might be an issue with memory.  If you have not tried setting timings manually try and see if that solves or try some other memory brand if any lying around.
> 
> My gigabyte board absolutely hates Crucial Ballistix ram.  I was like you scratching my head, Prime 95 will be fine, games will be fine even sleep will work fine but random BSOD for no reason, even opening just a notepad lol.  Then swapped the ballistix for regular crucial ram and been running like a champ for so long now.



I've been ruling it out because I picked up that infamous Samsung RAM , so I assumed it would be running pretty well
I'll try running memtest. And my memory settings have always been on Auto. I shall set it to 11-11-11-28 manually


----------



## El_Mayo (May 7, 2012)

Imagine my surprise to see that the automatic timings were at 7-7-7-19






Manually changed them now (assuming those are good settings) gonna try them out at FSB 250


----------



## El_Mayo (May 8, 2012)

Okay so I know NOTHING about timings and I'm still crashing...... (If that's the problem) normally I'd use default or lower ram speed but dammit my RAM is supposed to clock high! That's why I imported it!


----------



## Kantastic (May 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Okay so I know NOTHING about timings and I'm still crashing...... (If that's the problem) normally I'd use default or lower ram speed but dammit my RAM is supposed to clock high! That's why I imported it!



Your RAM is supposed to clock high, but you're overlooking other hardware limitations. AMD is notorious for having weaker memory controllers.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, but I'm not aiming for 2600 tho, just 2200 ish or as high as it'll let me


----------



## El_Mayo (May 10, 2012)

Gonna try AMD Overdrive tomorrow, can't get anything done in the BIOS properly


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2012)

Hey Mayo thnaks again...London is amazing. Partly thanks to you. 

Come in before Sunday and I'll buy you a fantastic dinner at St. Pancras. 

Yeah I coulda sent a pm but this was more fun.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 20, 2012)

On the surface I'm having more luck with AMD Overdrive. It's passing it's built in test, but gonna start running prime95 on it eventually


----------



## El_Mayo (May 22, 2012)

I'm stable now at 225 FSB
however I had to underclock my RAM, which isn't ideal considering it overclocks well
Anyone got any advice on overclocking that?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 22, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm stable now at 225 FSB
> however I had to underclock my RAM, which isn't ideal considering it overclocks well
> Anyone got any advice on overclocking that?



lowering timings on the ram itself will allow it to clock further, even increasing voltage but you need to keep it cool of course


----------



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> lowering timings on the ram itself will allow it to clock further, even increasing voltage but you need to keep it cool of course



I ran a memtest (booted off the disc) on the auto timings at 1800 and it passed
So now I'm thinking it ISN'T the RAM, but something else...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> I ran a memtest (booted off the disc) on the auto timings at 1800 and it passed
> So now I'm thinking it ISN'T the RAM, but something else...



autotimings is one thing but running manual is a must for overclocking because when they are auto adjusted you dont know what the value they are running at


----------



## HossHuge (May 23, 2012)

Hey El_Mayo.  Here is how I run my 1055t.  If your 1055t is the 95w version, you *should* be able to do better.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Hey El_Mayo.  Here is how I run my 1055t.  If your 1055t is the 95w version, you *should* be able to do better.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120523/378.jpg



I'll try n copy your settings 
What CPU speed is that?


----------



## HossHuge (May 23, 2012)

3780mhz.  I disable cn'q and everything in my bios but for some reason it still downclocks.  I was worried at first but it's stable so....

Are you o/cing for gaming reasons?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> 3780mhz.  I disable cn'q and everything in my bios but for some reason it still downclocks.  I was worried at first but it's stable so....
> 
> Are you o/cing for gaming reasons?



Yeah I am 
My PC runs pretty quick as it is, so I'm not overclocking out of necessity
I figure at something like 3.6-4Ghz I'll be able to buy any card (I can afford) without a bottleneck


----------



## El_Mayo (May 24, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> With bus speeds that high you might need to be bumping your PLL voltage. Some AMD motherboards call it something else and I'm pulling a blank.
> 
> Right now, what kind of settings do you have for your overclock:
> 
> FSB, Multiplier, NB speed, HTT speed, and all the voltages you have access to for the CPU. Also how fast is your memory running and what is it rated for? Frequency and timings.



Timings are 11-11-11-39 I think:





Multiplier was 225
FSB: 2025
HTT: 2025
CPU Voltage: 1.225V


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> 3780mhz.  I disable cn'q and everything in my bios but for some reason it still downclocks.  I was worried at first but it's stable so....
> 
> Are you o/cing for gaming reasons?



I've copied your settings and windows won't even boot. It comes up before the os sayilng I've experience hardware failure due to overclocking and that I should revert my settings. I'm getting that error even at 250FSB.

Here's what I tried


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Try dropping ht link/cpu nb multipliers down to 9x(would be running 2025mhz), ram multiplier to 5.33(or 1066 @ 200bclk), and up bclk/fsb to 225. That will get you dram speed of ~1200, just tighten timings because amd chips like latency try for cl6.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Try dropping ht link/cpu nb multipliers down to 9x(would be running 2025mhz), ram multiplier to 5.33(or 1066 @ 200bclk), and up bclk/fsb to 225. That will get you dram speed of ~1200, just tighten timings because amd chips like latency try for cl6.



I wasn't aware memory speed had to be reduced, I thought they both increased proportionally. I'll try those settings ^
But I've gotten up to 230FSB, 8 hours stable in prime before, and crashed in 10 seconds playing BF3
hopefully your settings are stable

Are these memory timings fine for your suggested settings?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Are these memory timings fine for your suggested settings?



Rather loose but good enough to test settings. If you crash then it's cpu core & voltage related. What memory you got?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 1, 2012)

Those low profile low voltage Samsugs that can do up to like 2400Mhz depending on platform/IMC.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Those low profile low voltage Samsugs that can do up to like 2400Mhz depending on platform/IMC.



Keep em where they are at timing wise with settings above that I mentioned and just continue to up bclk/fsb adjusting volts along the way.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> But I've gotten up to 230FSB, 8 hours stable in prime before, and crashed in 10 seconds playing BF3



That sounds like HyperTransport is running too fast and is glitching out when the GPU is running under load, not memory stability. How high are you running the NB and HT?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That sounds like HyperTransport is running too fast and is glitching out when the GPU is running under load, not memory stability. How high are you running the NB and HT?



Pretty sure I was running it at 2300 back then
I just came off 4 hours of GTA IV at my current settings


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 1, 2012)

Pull HT Link down one 2 multis and go further, same settings everything else. MIGHT need to up vcore & try to keep cpu nb @ your current setting. 

EDIT:

Could push dram volts up to 1.6v just to help stability there if needed.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's where I'm at now









my memory clock feels awfully low though  That won't affect performance too much will it? or at least be mitigated by the faster CPU?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf?> Why did your NB frequency drop also? You can adjust HT Link and NB frequency individually. Keep it at x10. Just trust me with this


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Wtf?> Why did your NB frequency drop also? You can adjust HT Link and NB frequency individually. Keep it at x10. Just trust me with this



~2600mhz NB and 2400mhz HTT always worked pretty well on my Phenom II 940. You say Prime95 runs well when your run a stress test? You're using small FFTs right? You want to push your computer has hard as possible and small FFTs will do that. When I'm at 4.75ghz at 1.4v, everything runs well except prime95 with small FFTs and I found when I got it stable there, everything else felt solid too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2012)

@Aquinus

All I am doing is making it to where El Mayo can just keep bumping up fsb til his heart is content. HT Link don't really matter. NB Frequency and Core clock does.  Dram speed can be rather tertiary and can be adjusted once you find that certain sweet spot.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 2, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> HT Link don't really matter.



It does when it causes your system to become unstable. Also with dual-gpu solutions or SSD RAID you may find that HTT could improve speed in very specific scenarios, but this is all really about higher stable overclocks and keeping HTT at or under 2400Mhz should be fine, where the NB will go up to 2600 or higher on the thanbun chip. My 940 didn't like higher than 2600 on the IMC.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> keeping HTT at or under 2400Mhz should be fine



Thank you! I didn't (and should have) put 2+2 when it came to multi gpu configurations. Even at that my method would still help him isolate IMC+Cores to see exactly how far he/she can go.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 3, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> ~2600mhz NB and 2400mhz HTT always worked pretty well on my Phenom II 940. You say Prime95 runs well when your run a stress test? You're using small FFTs right? You want to push your computer has hard as possible and small FFTs will do that. When I'm at 4.75ghz at 1.4v, everything runs well except prime95 with small FFTs and I found when I got it stable there, everything else felt solid too.


Yeah I ran for 8 hours with small FFT, failed blend in 10 minutes
but these are on settings I don't remember, so they're not relevant now. I think the RAM clock was too high or w/e



JrRacinFan said:


> Wtf?> Why did your NB frequency drop also? You can adjust HT Link and NB frequency individually. Keep it at x10. Just trust me with this



I... don't know lol
NB multiplier x10
HT Link x 8


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> failed blend in 10 minutes



If you're passing memtest and failing blend. Give IBT a run at >=3072MB for 5 runs on all cores to check IMC stability. If you fail there give it some CPU-NB/IMC voltage.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 4, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you're passing memtest and failing blend. Give IBT a run at >=3072MB for 5 runs on all cores to check IMC stability. If you fail there give it some CPU-NB/IMC voltage.



That was a while back. I can't remember the settings, but if I come across the same problem, I'll try it. I've been playing GTA all day and I haven't crashed yet, but I'ma keep pushing the cpu til I hit 250 FSB, then tweak it if necessary to be my 24/7 clock
write down all the settings, then proceed further to 260+


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 6, 2012)

okay I'm on 240 FSB
Gonna start stress testing now, how long of which tests should I run to determine a good 24/7 clock?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Should only need a couple hours.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Should only need a couple hours.







Nearly 8 hours at Small FFT
temps and voltages included in the screen shot
I think we can call that one stable? 

edit: 
Memory settings (How are my timings?  )


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Timings are perfect EDIT: May want to try switching over to 1t once you get everything settled. Carry on with fsb. I wanna see you hit that 3.5Ghz/2.5Ghz NB & 1600 dram speed.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Timings are perfect EDIT: May want to try switching over to 1t once you get everything settled. Carry on with fsb. I wanna see you hit that 3.5Ghz/2.5Ghz NB & 1600 dram speed.



1T being the command rate?

I'm gonna make the jump to 250FSB now


----------



## suraswami (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice Stable OC there.

Remember to test S3 Sleep wake up too


----------



## redeye (Jun 7, 2012)

*my overclock...*

not sure if this will help... but have a 1100t on a sabertooth MB (990fx)  running 4GHZ. NB3200, 888 24 1600DDR3 1T 
(see the pictures for the MB settings)

that is at 1.404; stable for 42 hours on prime 95.

also info at (post #14125@page565, and #13941@page558)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2556220#post2556220





http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47403&stc=1&d=1339101118

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47404&stc=1&d=1339101118

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47405&stc=1&d=1339101118


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> 1T being the command rate?



You got it. Go for it man!


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 7, 2012)

suraswami said:


> Nice Stable OC there.
> 
> Remember to test S3 Sleep wake up too


Already tested that  I use sleep all the time, and it woke up from it 



JrRacinFan said:


> You got it. Go for it man!



Okay tried to boot at 250 FSB and it hung
Running on 245 fsb atm, should I find the exact FSB at which it hangs, take pictures of my current settings and you guys can tell me where to go from there?



redeye said:


> not sure if this will help... but have a 1100t on a sabertooth MB (990fx)  running 4GHZ. NB3200, 888 24 1600DDR3 1T
> (see the pictures for the MB settings)
> 
> that is at 1.404; stable for 42 hours on prime 95.
> ...



I get the feeling your board's WAY more high end than mine


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok try loosening timings to 8-8-8-24 and report back


----------



## suraswami (Jun 7, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Already tested that  I use sleep all the time, and it woke up from it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May be time to bump the volt a bit?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ok try loosening timings to 8-8-8-24 and report back


I'm at 245FSB, so I should go straight to 250 and loosen the timings now?



suraswami said:


> May be time to bump the volt a bit?



I'll try loosening timings first, if not that, then voltage. Don't wanna add unnecessary voltage too early


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

Loosen them then try the bump. If that doesn't work will need to bump core and CPU nb volts up, cores to 1.3v and nb to 1.25.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Loosen them then try the bump. If that doesn't work will need to bump core and CPU nb volts up, cores to 1.3v and nb to 1.25.


Okay I went all the way up to 249FSB with 7-7-7-21, then 250 just wouldn't have it
I've change it to 8-8-8-24 and it boots now... at 3.5GHZ now









I tried to go up to 255 and it booted, but with only 3 cores working (strange?)
Gonna do some gaming/stress tests tomorrow


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay I failed prime95 Small FFT with the above settings ^
woke up to a blue screen

What now, should I use the old 7-7-7-21 timings with an increased CPU voltage? or the current 8-8-8-24 timings


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like IMC aka CPU nb. Give it a touch of volts on that and cores. Should be set from there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

That generic ram sounds like its not liking the clocks, Have you tried setting ram to 1066mhz CAS9 1.65V then OC the cpu?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sounds like IMC aka CPU nb. Give it a touch of volts on that and cores. Should be set from there.


Will do right now 



brandonwh64 said:


> That generic ram sounds like its not liking the clocks, Have you tried setting ram to 1066mhz CAS9 1.65V then OC the cpu?



Oh I've got this RAM, need to update my spec right now actually 
So I don't think it's the RAM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Will do right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok yea its not the ram then. What is your ram speed at right now?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm really thinking the IMC is hating those sticks. Should have went 4x2GB 1.65v sticks instead. Something that's more apt to take voltage.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah I'm really thinking the IMC is hating those sticks. Should have went 4x2GB 1.65v sticks instead. Something that's more apt to take voltage.



Jr is right, these sticks like sandy bridge too much. AMD has not had good luck with them since AMD setups like higher voltages


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2012)

When talking the Phenom II(Deneb & Thuban) Dram voltage does more than you think with them. Not only does it help stabilize the dram it does help the IMC a touch as well.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 8, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> When talking the Phenom II(Deneb & Thuban) Dram voltage does more than you think with them. Not only does it help stabilize the dram it does help the IMC a touch as well.


I'll try bumping the DRAM voltage



brandonwh64 said:


> Jr is right, these sticks like sandy bridge too much. AMD has not had good luck with them since AMD setups like higher voltages



It's booting with 8-8-8-24 and a 0.025V bump in both the CPU voltage and the NB voltage
It's running prime95 so far, but it's crashing with winamp when I play music. Songs just randomly stop playing and all I hear now is what sounds like scratching/interference :/
Chrome pages are crashing as well now. That's weird. All workers still running on prime, but I'm getting all sorts of glitches


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 8, 2012)

Your generic memory might not be handling the higher clocks very well. How does 8-9-8-26 handle for you at the same frequency? I might even recommend trying to go as high at 9-9-9-28 just to see how it behaves and if stability gets any better. If not, it may not be the IMC/Memory. What voltage are you running on the CPU?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Your generic memory might not be handling the higher clocks very well. How does 8-9-8-26 handle for you at the same frequency? I might even recommend trying to go as high at 9-9-9-28 just to see how it behaves and if stability gets any better. If not, it may not be the IMC/Memory. What voltage are you running on the CPU?



My current settings are 8-8-8-24
+0.025 on the CPU NB
1.55V on the DRAM voltage
+0.050V on the CPU voltage (1.225V)

Gonna try and run prime95 now


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2012)

for shits and giggles try clearing the bios and re-flash it and see if that helps.

I had similar problems a while back and turned out the bios was bad.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 8, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> for shits and giggles try clearing the bios and re-flash it and see if that helps.
> 
> I had similar problems a while back and turned out the bios was bad.



reflash? as do you mean like remove the battery and put it back in? I could try that. I'll have to write down all my settings first


----------



## suraswami (Jun 8, 2012)

sometimes when windows crashes due to OC failure, it keeps repeating for no reason.

Only way to find out if those apps are working ok is to set all settings to default in Bios and test if those apps bsod.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 8, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> reflash? as do you mean like remove the battery and put it back in? I could try that. I'll have to write down all my settings first


Yes remove the battery and jump the CMOS on the board with the jumper, After about letting it sit for a couple of min then reverse everything and grab your bios of the manufactures site and Flash the bios again.
*edit* dont forget to switch the PSU's power off while shorting out the bios


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 9, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Yes remove the battery and jump the CMOS on the board with the jumper, After about letting it sit for a couple of min then reverse everything and grab your bios of the manufactures site and Flash the bios again.
> *edit* dont forget to switch the PSU's power off while shorting out the bios


I think I've flashed the bios before, you just download it and run the program in windows right?
I'll try this tomorrow and report back 
For now I'm gonna play GTA IV (unless I crash lol)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't bother flashing the bios.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 9, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Don't bother flashing the bios.



Oh okay lol
I'm still trying to get stability at 250
I ran prime for 10 minutes just then, but Prime95 crashed. Not the computer, as in a blue screen, JUST prime95. strange


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 9, 2012)

These are the settings that keep failing on me
Now I look at them, I think it might be to do with the Row Cycle Time, as I haven't increased that one in a while. I went from 7-7-7-21-26 to 8-8-8-24-26


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 9, 2012)

Bus overclocks might need a PLL voltage bump. I would try bumping the CPU PLL to 2.6v or 2.7v. You're CPU voltage is also pretty low, moving towards 1.3v should be fairly safe, just watch temperatures.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jun 9, 2012)

CPU NB Frequency is a bit higher than usual or I'm remembering it wrong...
Try upping CPU NB VID Control to 1.2


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You're CPU voltage is also pretty low, moving towards 1.3v should be fairly safe, just watch temperatures.





_ALB_R3D X said:


> Try upping CPU NB VID Control to 1.2



Agreed. 2.7v PLL 1.325 core and 1.25v cpu nb.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 9, 2012)

I've tried every settings suggested so far at once, so it HAS to work now 
well except the CPU voltage one, and the PLL voltage (it doesn't go higher than 2.59V) I'm at 58 degrees NOW so this is really pushing it (62 is the max I believe?)


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

Awww man I had it running up to 56 minutes then I absent mindedly pressed "sleep"
and I THINK you're supposed to run Prime continuously, but I think it should be stable by now


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

Coming up to 2 hours on Prime95 now, this has gotta be stable?
59 degrees max temps


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Coming up to 2 hours on Prime95 now, this has gotta be stable?
> 59 degrees max temps



Check your fan configuration in HW monitor in bios. Seems quite high for so near to stock voltage. But yeah sounds fine to me. I would just enjoy it and keep her there.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Check your fan configuration in HW monitor in bios. Seems quite high for so near to stock voltage. But yeah sounds fine to me. I would just enjoy it and keep her there.



I'm only at 1.264V as well!
Is this normal?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Is this normal?



Surely not. Maybe the software doesnt read your rpm sensor right. Go into bios and disable smart fan control to the cpu.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Surely not. Maybe the software doesnt read your rpm sensor right. Go into bios and disable smart fan control to the cpu.



Alright, but will that do anything as far as reducing temps?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Alright, but will that do anything as far as reducing temps?



Might give you a few C drop.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Might give you a few C drop.



Will do now then
2 hours, 59 minutes w/ 0 errors at 250FSB so far, gonna go for 255 after changing that smart fan setting now


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 10, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> Will do now then
> 2 hours, 59 minutes w/ 0 errors at 250FSB so far, gonna go for 255 after changing that smart fan setting now



Be careful, you don't want you temps to exceed 60*C.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

Well it's being a shit. I passed prime for 3 hours, but crashed playing bf3
gone back to my settings I had at 240FSB (7-7-7-21 timing, 1.2V CPU voltage and stock voltages)

Edit: crashed IMMEDIATELY at 240fsb now  what kind of overclock deterioration is this?!
235FSB is working just fine, I just came off 2 hours of Battlefield


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 12, 2012)

It's been plain sailing at 235FSB so far. almost two days gaming and normal use.
Not sure if I'm ready for the next step though, seeing as something's clearly going wrong somewhere D:


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine is set at 270 fsb with a multiplier of 14.  

So thats about 3.8ghz and it never goes above 55 celsius at 1.445v for the cpu I believe.

This is on air, I don't know if this helps or not.  I don't use prime95 though as every computer I have tested with it overheats. I am sure its just operator error.  I just use 3dmark11.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.techspot.com/review/452-amd-bulldozer-fx-cpus/page10.html

relative performance numbers of all CPUs at Stock settings


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 13, 2012)

rectifryer said:


> Mine is set at 270 fsb with a multiplier of 14.
> 
> So thats about 3.8ghz and it never goes above 55 celsius at 1.445v for the cpu I believe.
> 
> This is on air, I don't know if this helps or not.  I don't use prime95 though as every computer I have tested with it overheats. I am sure its just operator error.  I just use 3dmark11.



What the hell mine's way hot then! I disabled cool and quiet, but still!


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 14, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> What the hell mine's way hot then! I disabled cool and quiet, but still!



I'd agree. I think you have case flow issues possibly as my setup seems to be par for the course with the 1055t.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 14, 2012)

rectifryer said:


> I'd agree. I think you have case flow issues possibly as my setup seems to be par for the course with the 1055t.



I've got the two fans on and a side fan... do you think the side fan's fucking up my flow?


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 15, 2012)

As a point of full disclosure, most of my knowledge of oc'ing comes from lurking this forum and others, so I am not an expert.  However, flow is something I know about.
*
 Having flow perpindicular to another stream of flow is about the best way to disrupt both of them. * 

I do not see any point what so ever in side ventilation if you can support a proper intake and exhaust setup.   There are exceptions though, but those exceptions normally require a fan too loud for a normal pc environment.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 16, 2012)

rectifryer said:


> As a point of full disclosure, most of my knowledge of oc'ing comes from lurking this forum and others, so I am not an expert.  However, flow is something I know about.
> *
> Having flow perpindicular to another stream of flow is about the best way to disrupt both of them. *
> 
> I do not see any point what so ever in side ventilation if you can support a proper intake and exhaust setup.   There are exceptions though, but those exceptions normally require a fan too loud for a normal pc environment.



okay, I'll turn off my side fan later and check temps then


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 16, 2012)

Make sure you seal that hole and that your case is relatively air tight. I doesn't have to be perfect,, but you want to force the air in then out a specific path making sure appropriate components are cooled.  

If you find you have nothing to seal that holw with effectively, then run all your front and rear case fans in intake mode and your side in exhaust or vice versa.  That way atleast they will have a congruent flow.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2012)

rectifryer said:


> Make sure you seal that hole and that your case is relatively air tight. I doesn't have to be perfect,, but you want to force the air in then out a specific path making sure appropriate components are cooled.
> 
> If you find you have nothing to seal that holw with effectively, then run all your front and rear case fans in intake mode and your side in exhaust or vice versa.  That way atleast they will have a congruent flow.



proper case flow, front fans intake, rear fans exhaust.

thats how you keep dust collection down too


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 17, 2012)

rectifryer said:


> Make sure you seal that hole and that your case is relatively air tight. I doesn't have to be perfect,, but you want to force the air in then out a specific path making sure appropriate components are cooled.
> 
> If you find you have nothing to seal that holw with effectively, then run all your front and rear case fans in intake mode and your side in exhaust or vice versa.  That way atleast they will have a congruent flow.


side w/ EXHAUST? never heard of that one before... any good?


eidairaman1 said:


> proper case flow, front fans intake, rear fans exhaust.
> 
> thats how you keep dust collection down too



Yeah I've gone done 8-9 degrees in cpu temps  (at 245 fsb)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 18, 2012)

i was just pointing out that having fans blowing in and none exhausting will cause dust issues


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 18, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i was just pointing out that having fans blowing in and none exhausting will cause dust issues



ohhhh I got one exhaust and two intakes now


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 19, 2012)

Reviving this thread cos I'm overclocking again
Just ran 17h 40m of Small FFT, can I safely call that stable or should I run some blends too?
this is at FSB 222


----------

